# Anybody applying for Victoria State Sponsorship?



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Everyone;
I was wondering if anybody is applying for Victoria State sponsorship? 
Maybe we can share our views/difficulties/doubts ...

The website states that the current processing time for Vic SS is 12 weeks.

I am also interested in knowing if this processing time is for getting the Sponsorship letter from Victoria state or getting the visa itself?


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

It is very simple, do your research on the Victoria state, specify how you can contribute to the economy of Victoria state via your skills. How much you have in asset in cash, gold, vehicle, home etc. which will help you to sustain for 2 years in VIC.
Yes the processing time is 12 weeks to obtain state sponsorship email from VIC government, the SS will be valid for 4 months from the date of receipt of email and you should process your 176 application by then.
Once you lodged your 176 application with DIAC, provide confirmation to VIC State on your acceptance to SS and they will send a confirmation to DIAC to prioritize your VISA processing.
All the best.
Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

> I am also interested in knowing if this processing time is for getting the Sponsorship letter from Victoria state or getting the visa itself?


this 12 weeks time is just for getting the sponsorship from Victoria..
after that u'll have to apply for 176 visa..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

hmm..so basically its 12 weeks to get the state sponsorship letter from Victoria state. then this letter needs to be attached with the 176 DIAC application,rite?




jaffarms said:


> It is very simple, do your research on the Victoria state, specify how you can contribute to the economy of Victoria state via your skills. How much you have in asset in cash, gold, vehicle, home etc. which will help you to sustain for 2 years in VIC.
> Yes the processing time is 12 weeks to obtain state sponsorship email from VIC government, the SS will be valid for 4 months from the date of receipt of email and you should process your 176 application by then.
> Once you lodged your 176 application with DIAC, provide confirmation to VIC State on your acceptance to SS and they will send a confirmation to DIAC to prioritize your VISA processing.
> All the best.
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

have you already applied for getting this sponsorship letter from Vic state ?




yas.ho said:


> this 12 weeks time is just for getting the sponsorship from Victoria..
> after that u'll have to apply for 176 visa..


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I have applied for Victoria SS but I did not get the option to write about how I can contribute to Victoria state. Will there be any problem in getting positive response? Do I have to send this document to them by email?
Please suggest. Did anyone get the positive Victoria SS without writing about their contribution to the state?
Hoping to get quick reply.
Thanks,
SKJ


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear All,

In the next few posts i will provide the way i have answered the questionnaires for your reference.

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

1.	Please detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in Victoria.

I have gone through the following sites which provides insight on the Victoria job opportunities:
•	Employment & Workplace (Victoria Online)
•	Job Guide 2011
•	Skills Victoria - Skills Victoria
•	Leave - Fair Work Ombudsman

These websites gave me an insight of the job opportunities that exist within State of Victoria where I was given an awareness of the following by reading further articles in the below section:
•	Awards & conditions 
•	Bullying in the workplace 
•	Employees 
•	Employment law 
•	Equal opportunity 
•	Leave entitlements 
•	Privacy 
•	Redundancy & unfair dismissal 
•	Remuneration & wages 
•	Superannuation information 
•	Work life balance 
•	Workcover & workers compensation 
•	Workplace agreements


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

2.	What research have you undertaken of the job market in Victoria outside of your nominated occupation? Detail what sort of research you conducted and your understanding and own analysis of the other employment prospects and opportunities that may exist for you in Victoria.

The research has been conducted as per the following criteria:
•	Expertise on .NET
o	I have a very good .NET experience which is one of the SOL where I can work independently or lead a team to develop and deploy various financial and non financial applications 
•	Expertise on Banking 
o	I have a very good knowledge on the core banking business like Lending, Deposits, Credit Cards and EFT business.
o	I can act as a business analyst with the knowledge I have possessed on working for bank for almost 6+ years.
o	There are quite a few banks which are based in Victoria can be benefited with my vast knowledge on the banking industry where I have good experience.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

3.	Sponsorship is provided on the basis that you will live and work in Victoria when you are granted your visa. In your own words, please outline what you know about Victoria and why you wish to make it your home. (1500 characters remaining on your input limit)

Hugging the tip of the Australian east coast, Victoria is Australia's second-smallest state, covering 227,600 square kilometres. Packed into such a compact area is a wealth of diverse regional areas and attractions, from sweeping coastline and pristine beaches to national parks and forests teeming with wildlife to wineries, lakes and mountains offering skiing, climbing and hiking. 
Seasons and climate
Despite its small size, the Victorian climate varies across the state. The north is much drier and warmer weather than the south. The climate can be characterised as warm to hot in summer (December to February), mild in autumn (March to May), cold and damp in winter (June to August), and cool in spring (September to November). Sunshine in Victoria is almost for the whole year, being living in Indian Sub Continent and Middle East where I was accustomed to see the sunshine everyday of my life.
Melbourne
Victoria's capital, Melbourne, sits on the Yarra River and around the shores of Port Phillip Bay. Lauded for its sense of style and elegance, Melbourne boasts glamorous festivals and events, Australia's best shopping, a lively passion for eating and drinking, and a flourishing interest in the arts. Restored and preserved nineteenth-century architecture, built following the discovery of gold, provides a heady reminder of a prosperous age, while beautifully tended parks and gardens present a therapeutic respite from the pace of city life.

I believe Victoria is a state is the next happening state in Australia where it be culture, heritage and offerings it have to its residents.


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

4.	Are you investigating any self-employment or small business opportunities? If so, please provide details of the research you have undertaken regarding this.

Yes, definitely planning to start a small business in the ICT field through my relevant experience and vast contact I have in India and Middle East. This might provide an opportunity to many Victoria residents to get benefited from the business venture I am planning start.

Victoria is leading the way in ICT (Source Multimedia Victoria - bringing the benefits of technology to all Victorians)
•	ICT companies operating in Victoria have gross annual revenues of $A25 billion.
•	Victorian ICT companies export more than A$2.1 billion of ICT equipment and services.
•	Victoria's ICT industry employs approximately 84,700 people.

The Victorian ICT Action Plan focuses on six key actions: building local industry capability, increasing the ICT industry’s global profile, establishing Victoria as Australia’s ICT R&D centre, using ICT to foster innovation, building skills, and broadband leadership. 

Which I believe will definitely help a starter like me to flourish and get benefited in a mutual way


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

5.	Does the main applicant/or partner have any family members, friends or colleagues currently living in Australia?:

My friend is living in Australia, his name is xxxx, need more details of what other information need to be furnished.

6.	If Living in Aus Relationship:
Friend

7.	If Living in Aus:What State/Territory do they live in:
PERTH

8.	If Living in Aus:Area:
PERTH


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> hmm..so basically its 12 weeks to get the state sponsorship letter from Victoria state. then this letter needs to be attached with the 176 DIAC application,rite?


Yes it is, you need to attach the state sponsorship to DIAC and apart from that a very important point is that you provide confirmation to VIC SS on your acceptance.

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

> have you already applied for getting this sponsorship letter from Vic state ?


@ lifeisgood:
yes we have applied for Vic State Sponsorship. they asked us for IELTS result. and then they asked us for the EA assessment. they said they will put our application on hold till they get our EA assessment.. i've heard they ask for assessment only in the last stages of processing... so fingers crossed..


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> @ lifeisgood:
> yes we have applied for Vic State Sponsorship. they asked us for IELTS result. and then they asked us for the EA assessment. they said they will put our application on hold till they get our EA assessment.. i've heard they ask for assessment only in the last stages of processing... so fingers crossed..


Hi yas.ho,

Even I am planning to go for Victoria SS. Can you please let me know when did you applied? and after how many days, they asked you for IELTS score?

Thanks.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Jaffar, but while applying online (176), I did not get the questions 1-4 which you have listed. and I submitted my online application without any letter of commitment.
will there be any problem? do I have to send separate email to them with this letter?

Please reply. Also anyone got positive response from Victoria SS without commitment letter?
Thanks,
Skj



jaffarms said:


> Yes it is, you need to attach the state sponsorship to DIAC and apart from that a very important point is that you provide confirmation to VIC SS on your acceptance.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaffar


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

skjworld said:


> Thanks for the reply Jaffar, but while applying online (176), I did not get the questions 1-4 which you have listed. and I submitted my online application without any letter of commitment.
> will there be any problem? do I have to send separate email to them with this letter?
> 
> Please reply. Also anyone got positive response from Victoria SS without commitment letter?
> ...


Hi skjworld,

I read it somewhere that they ask you for commitment letter only when you have mentioned that you have friends or relatives staying outside Victoria. 

And if they need it, I guess they will ask you for the same.

By the way, when have you applied and did u get any response from them?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

When did you apply for Vic state sponsorship ? can we apply only online or is there a paper application also ?




yas.ho said:


> @ lifeisgood:
> yes we have applied for Vic State Sponsorship. they asked us for IELTS result. and then they asked us for the EA assessment. they said they will put our application on hold till they get our EA assessment.. i've heard they ask for assessment only in the last stages of processing... so fingers crossed..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hello All,

Can anyone please confirm...for VIC SS we are uploading all the soft copies of the docs while submitting the application. Is that sufficient or we would require to send the hard copies as well ?

Thanks.


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

I have mentioned that my brother lives in Victoria.
so should I wait for their response if they need the commitment letter?

I applied yesterday only and have not received any response from them. Will they take time to respond for application confirmation?



may82 said:


> Hi skjworld,
> 
> I read it somewhere that they ask you for commitment letter only when you have mentioned that you have friends or relatives staying outside Victoria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*@may82 and lifeisgood:*
we applied for VIC SS around *3rd July 2011.* got the confirmation letter on *13th of July.* they requested for* IELTS on 13th of July *as well.. then they asked for *EA assessment on 29th of july.* they are really good in responding to queries so if you have any, feel free to mail them.. 
and no you can only apply online. its really simple and they dont ask for alot of papers.. 

*@skjworld:*
they dont ask you these details when u apply online. only when ur application's processing starts they will mail u asking for details they want. once you apply you will get a reply from them after around *12 working days*... so u need to wait.. 

*@maddyOZ:*
you just need to submit the soft copies.. they dont ask for the hard copies..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> *@may82 and lifeisgood:*
> we applied for VIC SS around *3rd July 2011.* got the confirmation letter on *13th of July.* they requested for* IELTS on 13th of July *as well.. then they asked for *EA assessment on 29th of july.* they are really good in responding to queries so if you have any, feel free to mail them..
> and no you can only apply online. its really simple and they dont ask for alot of papers..
> 
> ...


Thanks.

One more question, while submitting the application its asking for the declaration to be uploaded. Please tell me where can i get the declaration form?

Is it given in the website? We have to download, print, sign, scan and then reupload it?

Many Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> *@may82 and lifeisgood:*
> we applied for VIC SS around *3rd July 2011.* got the confirmation letter on *13th of July.* they requested for* IELTS on 13th of July *as well.. then they asked for *EA assessment on 29th of july.* they are really good in responding to queries so if you have any, feel free to mail them..
> and no you can only apply online. its really simple and they dont ask for alot of papers..
> 
> ...


Hi yas.ho,

Thanks for the info. It seems they might take less than 12 weeks if both IELTS result and assessment letter are ready.

Please keep us posted about further developments.

All the best for your SS and visa.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*@ maddyOZ:*
no problem..  
u can download the form from a link in this page..
Skilled - Sponsored (176) Visa - Live in Victoria

you will also find a link for the declaration form when u apply for the SS..
yes you have to download, print, sign, fill, scan and then attach it with your application..



*@may82:*
yeah they process it quickly if you have all the required docs ready..  but they do it in a step-by-step way so first they check ur CV and if they approve of that then they will ask u for further docs.. 
*all the best to you guys as well..*


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

The questionnaire posted by you is awesome...

Good work..thanks a lot...

:clap2:


jaffarms said:


> Dear All,
> 
> In the next few posts i will provide the way i have answered the questionnaires for your reference.
> 
> ...


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> The questionnaire posted by you is awesome...
> 
> Good work..thanks a lot...
> 
> :clap2:


LIG, you are most welcome...

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Yas.ho.. i will wait for their reply..



yas.ho said:


> *@may82 and lifeisgood:*
> we applied for VIC SS around *3rd July 2011.* got the confirmation letter on *13th of July.* they requested for* IELTS on 13th of July *as well.. then they asked for *EA assessment on 29th of july.* they are really good in responding to queries so if you have any, feel free to mail them..
> and no you can only apply online. its really simple and they dont ask for alot of papers..
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Its been almost a week since I sent my documents to engineers australia..
no reply yet...
they will be sending the CID number,rite??

waiting 
anybody in the same situation?


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

*what is the minim # of points required to apply for VIC SS*

Hi Guys,
Originally i wanted to apply for 175 but I am stuck at 60 points (still trying to improve on IELTS from 7.5 to 8.0). So I thought I should apply for VIC SS but I am confused if with 60 points will I be eligible?


----------



## may82 (Aug 17, 2011)

hamayun said:


> Hi Guys,
> Originally i wanted to apply for 175 but I am stuck at 60 points (still trying to improve on IELTS from 7.5 to 8.0). So I thought I should apply for VIC SS but I am confused if with 60 points will I be eligible?


Yes you are eligible if u have 60 points. Successful SS will give you 5 points and that will make it 65.


----------



## hamayun (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank appriciate all the help


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

SS will give you 5 points which will add up your total number of points to 65..hence you can then apply for 176 visa




hamayun said:


> Hi Guys,
> Originally i wanted to apply for 175 but I am stuck at 60 points (still trying to improve on IELTS from 7.5 to 8.0). So I thought I should apply for VIC SS but I am confused if with 60 points will I be eligible?


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this forum, I am seeking for 190 application with Vic SS. I am Electrical Engineer with over 2 years work exp. Could anyone please tell me what is the opportunity for me to get the Vic SS (provided that I meed all the requirement for visa 190)? Is electrical eng in high demand in Victoria and how long it takes to get the nomination?
I find this the hardest part to get extra 5 points to fulfill 60 points in total. I heard about some engineering cases receiving a rejection even if they have more than 5 yrs work exp. It is scary coz we have to wait another 6 months to re-submit.
I am only interested in living in Vic so please advise what is the key point to get it approved.
Appreciate any advice, especially from those who experienced such circumstance. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

tuandm2013 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I am seeking for 190 application with Vic SS. I am Electrical Engineer with over 2 years work exp. Could anyone please tell me what is the opportunity for me to get the Vic SS (provided that I meed all the requirement for visa 190)? Is electrical eng in high demand in Victoria and how long it takes to get the nomination?
> I find this the hardest part to get extra 5 points to fulfill 60 points in total. I heard about some engineering cases receiving a rejection even if they have more than 5 yrs work exp. It is scary coz we have to wait another 6 months to re-submit.
> ...


Hi,
I think it will be very hard for anybody to tell you what are your chances of getting a sponsorship (maybe except for Vic case officers). Here is some information about elect eng jobs in Vic (maybe you have already seen it): Electrical Engineer Career Information for Skilled Migrants | Victoria, Australia - Live in Victoria. The applications for this occupation are "open" so if you fulfill all the requirements for this occupation (+2yrs exp and IELTS >7.0) you can apply. Remember to prepare a CV based on their recommendations and maybe a commitment letter with some job adverts for your occupation. The processing time is 14weeks. You should also check the occupation ceiling for electr eng on skill select website. 
Good luck!


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I have another concern. As Vic SS requires +2yrs work experience for Electrical engineers to be nominated. I assume that it must be relevant experience then.
I am not sure I have to request an opinion form Engineers Australia for this. 
I did not request additional service in my CDR application (this is advised for overseas PhD graduates and those with +3yrs work exp for the purpose of claiming points with DIAC)
How did people prove their work experience for getting state nomination? (can I just provide certificate of employment, contract...things like that?)


----------



## tuandm2013 (Jan 7, 2013)

Any Vic nomination recently from this forum?


----------



## arnav007 (May 23, 2013)

Help Please..

VIC SS counts exp that's verified by ACS or total exp?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

arnavsharma said:


> Help Please..
> 
> VIC SS counts exp that's verified by ACS or total exp?


in my opinion - total experience. I had only one year (most recent job) assessed by VETASSESS and 2 years were required for my occupation.


----------

